# HEADERS ????



## RealDealSE-R (Jan 7, 2007)

i been goin nuts tryin to find some headers...hotshot is out-of-business sooo..where do i get me some ? please list a Tel # or web site. Thnx:woowoo:


----------



## RealDealSE-R (Jan 7, 2007)

Here's a Thought..Stock headers/exhaust manifold,Stillen Race Pipe,Stock Resonator,and borla exhaust..?


----------



## VQgearhead11 (Dec 25, 2006)

Take a look at the OBX headers. I just got mine and am now waiting to get back in the shop to put them on. I'll let you know how they work out


----------



## jasonsBLKser (Jan 22, 2007)

I have hotshot, I just got them right before they went out. but they are not completely out of business they just got bought out. i forget who bought them out but if you find out, they are manufacturing the same header they just can make it for cheaper.... at least that is what i am told


----------

